# " He Won't come until the Man of Sin is Revealed"



## Lowjack (Apr 2, 2015)

Endorgan the President of Turkey is perceived by Muslims as "Allah"



http://shoebat.com/2015/03/30/shocking-muslims-are-now-declaring-erdogan-as-god/


----------

